# 7850 for F@H



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2013)

Really weak with AMD cards. Looking at a local deal on a 7850 vanilla for $125. Anyone know what kinda PPD I can expect on p8900 and is the price right for this card?


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Really weak with AMD cards. Looking at a local deal on a 7850 vanilla for $125. Anyone know what kinda PPD I can expect on p8900 and is the price right for this card?



If it's used then look at $100 or less.

A 7850 is half a 7970 based shader/SP count (1024 vs 2048) but performance isn't usually linear with F@H even though it seemed to be with the WCG gpu work..

On the 8900's I'm getting around 90k ppd with the 7970 and around 15-20k ppd with a 7770 (640 SP's).

I would guess that a 7850 would go about 30k ppd on the 8900's. However, it will do so at fairly low temps and for under 150w.

FYI- I have a 7870 (1280 SP's) that I may start on F@H. I can let you know what kind of ppd that puts out if/when I try it out


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Really weak with AMD cards.




BTW  http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/4137917168.html


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2013)

Based off my experience with bitcoin mining which did scale on SP count, Tahiti was the least efficient per SP count but was most powerfull because of sheer number of SP's. When trying to estimate output I would look at Tahiti, pitcairn, and cape verde seperatly although separately.


----------

